# Breakfast recipes for citric allergy help please



## a.princessa.ama (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi everyone,

New to the group 

I really want to try heuvos rancheros as a healthy-ish cooked breakfast, but I have a mild citric allergy, so can't have a lot of tomato. Does anyone any ideas for how to make it (or something similar) without or with only a bit of tomato? Any other ideas for healthy cooked breakfasts that aren't full of tomatoes and aren't sweet?


----------



## Addie (Mar 30, 2017)

a.princessa.ama said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> New to the group
> 
> I really want to try heuvos rancheros as a healthy-ish cooked breakfast, but I have a mild citric allergy, so can't have a lot of tomato. Does anyone any ideas for how to make it (or something similar) without or with only a bit of tomato? Any other ideas for healthy cooked breakfasts that aren't full of tomatoes and aren't sweet?



Recipes are only a guide. If you can't have or have only a small amount of tomato, then that is what you put on your food. 

It is only when you are baking from a recipe that you need to follow the recipe. Baking is a science. Cooking is a trial by error. 

Welcome to DC. This is a fun place to be. Lots of information, lots of answers to questions. Stick around we enjoy having you here.


----------



## CakePoet (Mar 30, 2017)

Is it only tomato you react too? 
Heuvos rancheros is tomato based dish, so that is  no go.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 30, 2017)

Welcome to DC!  Do a search for Mexican breakfast eggs.  Tons of ideas, many not tomato based.  Can you have chile verde?

Eggs Benedict, while not Mexican, is really good.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking [emoji2]

You can make a salsa with a mix of roasted and fresh bell peppers in different colors, along with onions, garlic, a jalapeño and cilantro. Add as much tomato as you can manage. 

A couple other options are home fried potatoes with onions and peppers and a couple scrambled or fried eggs, or an omelet stuffed with a mixture of sautéed veggies and cheese.

When you say "cooked breakfast," what ingredients do you want to use? That would help us guide you to other options.


----------



## a.princessa.ama (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks folks 

I react to anything that is citrus (tomatoes, citrus fruits, grape fruit etc).

I generally try to cook tomato based dishes by replacing the tomato (eg for spag bol I replace the tomatoes with thick beef stock and a little tomato puree).

I can get most ingredients. I was just wondering if anybody had any ideas.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 30, 2017)

a.princessa.ama said:


> Thanks folks
> 
> I react to anything that is citrus (tomatoes, citrus fruits, grape fruit etc).
> 
> ...


I gave you a couple of ideas [emoji2] I was asking which ingredients you want to use, not which you have available to you. Everyone has likes and dislikes, so if you give us a little more information about what you *like*, we can help you better.


----------



## CakePoet (Mar 30, 2017)

hehum,  I am citrus allergic, tomatoes are not citrus.  But you can react to the peel of  tomatoes, due to other allergens.

Anyway, I trust your doctor.

What can you eat with zero problems?


----------



## jennyema (Mar 30, 2017)

a.princessa.ama said:


> Any other ideas for healthy cooked breakfasts that aren't full of tomatoes and aren't sweet?


 
Most cooked breakfasts that come to my mind aren't full of tomatoes ...

What are you interested in?


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 30, 2017)

CakePoet said:


> hehum,  I am citrus allergic, tomatoes are not citrus.  But you can react to the peel of  tomatoes, due to other allergens.
> 
> Anyway, I trust your doctor.
> 
> What can you eat with zero problems?


Tomatoes are not citrus, but they do contain citric acid. So do pineapples, cherries and other fruits. It's just not as much as citrus fruits.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 30, 2017)

a.princessa.ama said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> New to the group
> 
> I really want to try heuvos rancheros as a healthy-ish cooked breakfast, but I have a mild citric allergy, so can't have a lot of tomato. Does anyone any ideas for how to make it (or something similar) without or with only a bit of tomato? Any other ideas for healthy cooked breakfasts that aren't full of tomatoes and aren't sweet?



Welcome to DC! In another post on this thread, you say you can get most ingredients. Can you get California, ancho, New Mexico or guajillo dried chili pods? 

Chili Gravy From Robb Walsh Recipe - Food.com

Here is the recipe for the "chili powder" in the above recipe.
Homemade Chili Powder recipe | Epicurious.com

It takes about 3 oz of Ancho chili pods to make the cup called for. I also run the finished powder through a fine mesh strainer to remove any coarse particles. You can also substitute any of the chilis I mentioned in the same quantity. The Ancho will yield the more spicy powder.

You can use the chili gravy straight up for the ranchero or first saute some sliced/chopped onions, sliced/chopped fresh chilis (such as poblano) or green bell pepper and finely chopped garlic until softened. Then add the chili gravy and heat through for a sauce with more texture.

This will eliminate the tomato product completely.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 30, 2017)

I don't eat low-carb, but I follow this blog because she has interesting recipes [emoji2] She recently posted a few recipes for baked eggs with different other ingredients that might interest you. 

http://www.kalynskitchen.com/2017/03/low-carb-baked-eggs-with-avocado-feta.html


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 30, 2017)

If you are looking for something kind of Mexican,  you could make scrambled egg tacos,with whatever toppings you like.   You could make a frittata or Spanish tortilla  and you can make Migas.   Migas may have tomatoes stirred in the scrambled egg part,  or sprinkle on top as a garnish.  Leave them out and garnish with a little green onion and some snipped cilantro, and you are good to go. 

Welcome to DC too!


----------



## jennyema (Mar 31, 2017)

Egg mini muffins with spinach and cheese


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 31, 2017)

Here is my personal recipe for huevos rancheros. Make it tomato free by replacing the salsa picante with salsa verde and the ranch beans with pintos or black beans.

*Huevos Rancheros Especiale*​
_Ingredients:_

1 six-inch corn or flour tortilla
1 tsp butter
¼ cup Ranch Style Beans
2oz fresh chorizo 
1 egg
¼ cup salsa picante
Shredded Mexican style cheese blend
1 Tbs Crema Mexican (or sour cream)
1 Tbs guacamole
1 Tbs fresh cilantro, chopped

_Instructions:_

Heat Beans in a saucepan over medium heat. 

Melt 1 tsp butter in cast iron skillet or frying pan. Heat the tortilla in the skillet until lightly brown on both sides. Place the tortilla on a serving plate. 
Sauté the chorizo in a non-stick pan over medium heat until brown and crumbly. Spoon the Beans evenly over the tortilla and add the chorizo on top of the beans. 

In the non-stick pan, cook an egg to your preference. Place the egg on top of the chorizo, sprinkle shredded cheese over the egg, add the salsa, Crema Mexican and/or guacamole, and garnish with fresh cilantro 

For a tomato-free side, make Mexican Yellow Rice:

*Mexican Yellow Rice*​
_Ingredients:_

1 cup long grain white rice, rinsed and drained
½ tsp ground turmeric
2 cups vegetable or chicken stock
1 medium onion, chopped
1 large jalapeno pepper, seeded and diced
½ medium yellow bell pepper, diced
½ medium red bell pepper, diced
pinch crushed red pepper flakes
½ tsp ground cumin
½ tsp salt
1 Tbs olive oil
¼ cup fresh cilantro, chopped
2 medium limes, quartered 

_Instructions:_

Heat olive oil in a medium sauté pan over medium high heat, add  the onion, jalapeno, and bell pepper and sauté for 4 minutes or until softened. 

Put the stock, rice, and sautéed vegetable mixture into a rice cooker or a medium sized pot, stir in the turmeric, cumin and red pepper flakes and cook as you would everyday rice. 

Place the finished rice in a serving bowl, squeeze the limes over the rice and garnish with fresh cilantro.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 31, 2017)

Oh, if you can't find salsa verde and would like a recipe to make your own:

*Hatch Chile Salsa*​
_Ingredients:_

2 Tbs light olive oil 
½ cup chopped onion 
1 tsp garlic, minced 
2 Tbs cornstarch
4 Tbs water 
¼ tsp cumin 
¼ tsp black pepper 
1½ cups vegetable broth  
1 cup Hatch chiles, roasted, peeled and chopped*
¼ tsp dried oregano 
½ tsp salt 

_Instructions:_

In a medium saucepan, heat the light olive oil over medium heat. Add the onion and sauté until the onions are translucent, but not browned. Add the garlic and sauté for 30 to 45 seconds more, just until fragrant.

Mix the cornstarch and water together. Slowly pour in the broth, then add the cornstarch and water, whisking constantly so that is stays smooth. 

Add all the remaining ingredients to the onion and broth mixture and bring it to a boil. Reduce the heat to low and simmer for 30 minutes, stirring occasionally. The sauce should be thickened just enough to coat the back of a spoon. Add more broth to thin it out if it is too thick. Add salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste.

*Note: *Hatch chiles have a short growing season, basically 1 August thru 30 September. Canned Hatch chiles are available all year in the Hispanic section of major grocery stores.


----------



## GilliAnne (Aug 22, 2018)

I never thought of tomatoes as having citric acid in them. I avoid eating anything with citric acid in it and anything which is citrus as those give me migraine headaches,  but have been eating tomatoes with no ill effects. 

With regard to tomato puree, surely it would have citric acid in it if tomatoes do?

Gillian


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 22, 2018)

GilliAnne said:


> I never thought of tomatoes as having citric acid in them. I avoid eating anything with citric acid in it and anything which is citrus as those give me migraine headaches,  but have been eating tomatoes with no ill effects.
> 
> With regard to tomato puree, surely it would have citric acid in it if tomatoes do?
> 
> Gillian


Yes, it does.


----------

